# Rhom id please



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

can you tell if this is a rohm? it has a high back, but has a red hum spot, i just got him today / or did i get a sanchezi?
crappy pics sorry, but you can see his back and his hum spot.
thanks dennis

View attachment 168269

View attachment 168270


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

sorry wrong post i discovered.....move if needed


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm not 100% sure due to the quality of the pictures, but what I see points to sanchezi.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

dont shanchezi have less black in thier tails? and not so much of a high back?

also, does s.sanchezi have spots going along its back or is that a rhom trate?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

assclown said:


> dont shanchezi have less black in thier tails? and not so much of a high back?


Not necessarily. What size is the fish?

The general body shape, eye, apparently prominent scutes, and large shimmering scales combined with the tail shape and coloration are what make me feel it is a sanchezi. Of course that is based on less than ideal pics, so I could be misinterpreting things...post up some clearer pics!


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

im assuming this is frank, if so, thanks for the help....if not thanks as well

View attachment 168272

View attachment 168273

View attachment 168274

View attachment 168275


best pics i can get


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

upon reading franks postings on diff between a rohm and sanchezi, the scutes look like that of a rohm, see pic
i watched him swim for a while and the scutes are aligned perfectly unlike that of a sanchezi

i guess a good diet and time will tell


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Frank = hastatus.









You never did say how big this guy is...juveniles can be extremely tricky!

Those pics are better (harder to rule out rhom now), although ones without flash would give a better look at spotting pattern. I'm not getting enough dorsal fin rays though for a rhom from those pics and the eye/snout seems more sanchezi than rhom. I can't tell for sure on the scutes either. I'm not saying it can't be a rhom, but I'm still leaning towards sanchezi.

As it matures, it will reveal its true identity.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I would guess that the fish here is 4-5" and to me from the last pics, still not the best for positive ID, but appears to be Rhombeus. I can also see where it also can be a Sanchezi.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i called the kid from whom i bought it from and he says he got it from shark aquarium and supposed to be a vanezuala (spelling)
high back, so i emailed george and its prob a peru.......who knows till it grows.....

this guy is approx 4 to 5" he is not shy at all, i have moved him into a 55 gal and he chases my cat when he comes into the room,
cool little guy for sure. i hope it turns out to be a rhom, due to the scutes im leaning twords this.
but this guy is nuts for sure.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

assclown said:


> i called the kid from whom i bought it from and he says he got it from shark aquarium and supposed to be a vanezuala (spelling)
> high back, so i emailed george and its prob a peru.......who knows till it grows.....


If it is from Venezuela, then that rules out sanchezi...if it is from Peru it still could be either. Keep posting updated pics (clear flank shots without flash







).


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

little gut just passed away......









i think the contributing factor was muratic acid i used to clean his new 55 gallon tank, i cleaned it from stem to stern
and this morning if found him belly up......thats the only thing i could think of.........

thanks for all of your help in hid id........now im really bummed out


----------



## kamikazi (May 8, 2008)

assclown said:


> little gut just passed away......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn!!!









Sorry dude. I guess we'll never fully know what he was


----------

